# Toronto,ON



## ray5 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,
Visiting Toronto this summer. Any recommendations:
-What points of interest to photograph there?
- Best places to get the skyline? I see that Toronto Islands are nice to do that but which one? I will be staying in the city so how do I get there for dawn shots? Is there any transportation at that time to go from one island to the other?
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 1, 2016)

For skyline shots, Polson Pier is supposed to be quite good (connected by road, so no ferry needed to get there). Disclaimer - I never did make it there while living in the area, so my recommendations are are second hand - though they do come from fellow photographers.

Otherwise, the Distillery District is quite interesting, with lots of early 20th century era features, and the area around Queen St just west of University has some great street art. Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## ray5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Coldhands said:


> For skyline shots, Polson Pier is supposed to be quite good (connected by road, so no ferry needed to get there). Disclaimer - I never did make it there while living in the area, so my recommendations are are second hand - though they do come from fellow photographers.
> 
> Otherwise, the Distillery District is quite interesting, with lots of early 20th century era features, and the area around Queen St just west of University has some great street art. Just a couple of ideas.


Polson pier, added to list. It is a good site.
The Toronto islands seem to be another place to get the iconic view as well.thanks


----------



## hgraf (Mar 1, 2016)

For a skyline the Toronto Islands would be really good. Center island is a good point, but for sunset I prefer Ward's island (no idea for sunrise). You can check the ferry schedule online, but there is always the water taxi. You pay a fare to get on the ferry to go to the islands, but you don't have to pay a fare to get back, so if you take a water taxi out you can take the ferry back for no additional charge.

As for other places, depends what kind of stuff you want to photograph. Anywhere downtown will have interesting things, just walk around. Kensington market has some "out there" stuff. The Beach area is good for some shots. Walking along the Don Valley can bring some nice more "nature in the city" type shots.

Edwards Gardens for flowers.

TTYL


----------



## ray5 (Mar 2, 2016)

hgraf said:


> For a skyline the Toronto Islands would be really good. Center island is a good point, but for sunset I prefer Ward's island (no idea for sunrise). You can check the ferry schedule online, but there is always the water taxi. You pay a fare to get on the ferry to go to the islands, but you don't have to pay a fare to get back, so if you take a water taxi out you can take the ferry back for no additional charge.
> 
> As for other places, depends what kind of stuff you want to photograph. Anywhere downtown will have interesting things, just walk around. Kensington market has some "out there" stuff. The Beach area is good for some shots. Walking along the Don Valley can bring some nice more "nature in the city" type shots.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Looks like the Harbor Island park is another nice spot. Anyone has any suggestions for a dawn shot spot for the skyline?


----------



## Kot (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd add those to the list:
Casa Loma (http://www.casaloma.org/)
Allan Gardens 
St. Lawrence Market and area http://www.stlawrencemarket.com/
and obviously, City Hall.


----------



## ray5 (Apr 5, 2016)

Kot said:


> I'd add those to the list:
> Casa Loma (http://www.casaloma.org/)
> Allan Gardens
> St. Lawrence Market and area http://www.stlawrencemarket.com/
> and obviously, City Hall.



Will do. Thx


----------



## searsie (Apr 5, 2016)

If you wish a different angle of the skyline that allows you to stay on the main land try Humber Bay Park East.


----------



## ray5 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks.
I will add to the list.
I am really liking the stock skyline picture from the Toronto Islands. As I understand that there are no cars allowed on the islands, so either by foot or bike. How early can I get there by ferry/water taxi? In time for sunrise?
Is there a favorite spot among the three ferry landing spots and why? Thx
Ray


----------



## aprotosimaki (Apr 20, 2016)

Riverdale East park is a good location for city shots in the am. Odd to say because the city skyline is West so the sun is coming up behind you but it is quite striking as it illuminates the city. You can get some nice shots from that spot. 

East to get to also. Take the Subway to Broadview (first train is about 6:00 am) and walk 1km south down Broadview and the park is on your right. Good safe area with lots of locals hanging about but early it tends to be deserted. Highly recommended. 



ray5 said:


> Hi,
> Visiting Toronto this summer. Any recommendations:
> -What points of interest to photograph there?
> - Best places to get the skyline? I see that Toronto Islands are nice to do that but which one? I will be staying in the city so how do I get there for dawn shots? Is there any transportation at that time to go from one island to the other?
> ...


----------



## aprotosimaki (Apr 20, 2016)

To this I would add Chinatown which is on Spadina south of College. If you get off at the Queen's Park subway station and walk west towards Spadina you can also walk around UofT's St George Campus which has some interesting older buildings, which can be entered and explored. The campus is on the north side of College, hard to miss (I work there). So pm me if you want to visit and chat. I can give you a quick tour of the campus. 

Chinatown borders Kensington market which is slightly West by a block. Kensington market is kind of funky and colorful. If in that area I recommend eating at Pho Hung just north of Dundas on Spadina. Great Vietnamese food and relatively cheap. 

The downtown core has some pretty significant larger buildings including 5 designed by Mies van der Rohe. There is cocktail lounge at the top of one of them which is attached to the restaurant Canoe. The prices for a cocktail can be high ($16 or so) but the view of the skyline is quite interesting as the sun sets. You look south over the Lake and the islands. I go there once a year when I want to spill drinks accidentally over the Toronto elite (ok only happened once and the guy laughed about it. He owns the Argonauts, our local football team). 

Toronto Harbor has some art exhibits which are also worth checking out. Most of the exhibits allow photography and the staff are students. Really lovely people. 

Also the Art Gallery of Toronto has some interesting stuff including photography so good for a rainy day. The building itself looks like a glass blimp and kind of neat for capturing reflections of the traffic or the sky. It is just south of the St George campus on McCaul. Further south is the odd OCAD structure (looks like a pencil box propped up in the air by, er, pencils). And further south is Queen street which is quite vibrant and worth a trot along for street photography. 

Polson Pier is great for sunsets. You will need to take a cab probably because it is hard to get to by public transit although there are some buses. No much else around there to be honest so I would plan that for the sunrise only. It is quite popular. 








ray5 said:


> Hi,
> Visiting Toronto this summer. Any recommendations:
> -What points of interest to photograph there?
> - Best places to get the skyline? I see that Toronto Islands are nice to do that but which one? I will be staying in the city so how do I get there for dawn shots? Is there any transportation at that time to go from one island to the other?
> ...


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Apr 20, 2016)

I think the CN tower is worth the cost of going up to the top. There is a chinatown/asian strip for food nw of the city. It has lots of color. i didnt have my camera with me but its on my list next time. There are lots of boats down at the pier and plenty of Churches with character all over. Its a great city. If i could take the temps below 15c/60f , i think that Toronto and Montreal would be a great place to live. ill post a link to a short hyper lapse i did. as you can see my after effects/ premier CC skills need improving  
hope you enjoy your trip , good luck on the photosl. 
https://vimeo.com/163553993


----------



## aprotosimaki (Apr 20, 2016)

StoneColdCoffee said:


> I think the CN tower is worth the cost of going up to the top. There is a chinatown/asian strip for food nw of the city. It has lots of color. i didnt have my camera with me but its on my list next time. There are lots of boats down at the pier and plenty of Churches with character all over. Its a great city. If i could take the temps below 15c/60f , i think that Toronto and Montreal would be a great place to live. ill post a link to a short hyper lapse i did. as you can see my after effects/ premier CC skills need improving
> hope you enjoy your trip , good luck on the photosl.
> https://vimeo.com/163553993



Went to Mactier this winter, which is about 3 hours north of Toronto, and it was -45C. I am guessing that would not make you happy  I wasn't too happy either. The beer freezer in the beer store was warmer!


----------

